# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bor Madenlerinin Önemi

## atoybil

BOR MADENLERİNİN üNEMİ 

ğBildiğiniz üzere kasım ayında yaşadığımız ekonomik krizin hemen ardından, krizden çıkış yollarından birisi olarak dünya toplam rezervlerinin %70'ine sahip olduğumuz bor madenlerinin özelleştirilmesi gündeme getirilmiş ve hükümet içinde başta sayın şükrü Sina Gürel olmak üzere bir kaç bakanın direnişi sonucu bor madenlerinin özelleştirilmesiyle ilgili dosya kısa bir süre için rafa kaldırılmıştır. Bu tartışmanın hemen ardından nedenleri hala tam olarak bilinmeyen şubat krizi patlak vermiştir... Ve bugün Türkiye bir kaç milyar dolar bulabilmek için her şeyi yapabilecek bir duruma sürüklenmiştir.

üok kısa bir süre sonra bor madenlerinin özelleştirme yoluyla yabancı sermayeye satışı yeniden gündeme getirilecektir... Ve korkarız bu kez ülkenin içine düşürüldüğü ağır ekonomik buhran nedeniyle hiç kimse bu özelleştirme işlemine karşı direnmeyecektir... Aşağıda bor mineralinin stratejik önemi ve değeriyle ilgili "Yeni Avrasya" dergisinin Mart 2001 tarihli sayısından özetlenerek alınmış bir yazıyı alıntı yaptım.Dikkatle okumanızı istirham ederiz. 

Yüzlerce bilim adamının "21.yüzyılın petrolü" diye tanımladığı ve uzay teknolojisinden, bilişim sektörüne, nükleer teknolojiden savaş sanayiine kadar pek çok alanın vazgeçilmez hammaddesi durumuna gelen bor madeni ülkemizin ve çocuklarımızın geleceğidir... üzerinde oturduğumuz bu zenginliğin stratejik ve ekonomik öneminin farkına varmamız, bugünümüzü ve yarınımızı daha iyi değerlendirmemizi sağlayacaktır... 20. yüzyıl boyunca dünyada yaşanan her türlü siyasi, iktisadi ve askeri gelişmenin baş aktörü durumunda olan petrol yerini bor madenine bırakmıştır. Petrol üzerinde oynanan oyunları hatırlamamız, ülkemizin sürüklendiği ekonomik ve siyasi krizi de kavramamıza yardımcı olacaktır... ülkemizin ve bor madenlerinin geleceğine sahip çıkmamız kendi geleceğimize sahip çıkmamız demektir... Ham haldeki değeri yaklaşık 1 trilyon dolar olan ve işlendiği zaman değeri 6-7 trilyon dolara ulaşan bor rezervlerimiz bir kaç milyar dolara elimizden alınacaktır... Kamuoyunda değeri/önemi pek bilinmeyen ve maalesef hiç tartışılmayan bu konuya dikkatinizi çekmek istedik... Amacımız ülkemizin ve toplumumuzun geleceğinde çok önemli bir rol oynayacak bu konuda ortak bir yurttaşlık bilincinin oluşmasına katkıda bulunmaktır... ğ

2000'Lİ YILLAR BİZİM OLACAK PETROL ORADA İSE "BOR" DA BURADA BİR BAşKA ANADOLU MUCİZESİ YAşANIYOR VE BOR MİNERALİ İLETİşİM üAĞININ GüZBEBEĞİ OLUYOR 

Türkiye yaklaşık 2.5 milyar tonluk bor rezerviyle zengin bir ülkedir. Ham haldeyken tonu 400 dolar olan bor mineralinin değeri, işlenerek süper iletken hale dönüştüğünde kat be kat artacaktır. "Bilim adamları, tahmin edilenden çok daha yüksek derecelerde bile, neredeyse hiç dirençle karşılaşmadan elektrik taşıyabilen metal bir bileşim tesbit etti. Dünya bilim çevrelerini şaşırtan bu bileşimin, özellikle süper hızlı bilgisayarların üretiminde kullanılabileceği belirtildi.... üok daha hızlı bilgisayarların yapımında, oksijen içeren maddelerle çalışmanın zor olduğu yerlerde, magnezyum-bor bileşiminin kullanılmaya başlanacağı haberi üzerine , Nortwestern üniversitesi'nden Profesör John Rowell; bilim adamlarının düşük sıcaklıklı maddeler üzerinde daha fazla çalıştığını hatırlatarak, bunların yerine magnezyum-bor bileşiminin kullanılmasının daha avantajlı olacağını söyledi. Rowell'a göre magnezyum-bor yüksek ısıdaki iletkenliği sayesinde bilgisayar bileşenlerinin 4 kat daha hızlı çalışmasını sağlayabilir..."

BOR TüRK EKONOMİSİNİN VAZGEüİLMEZİDİR

üzelleştirilmek istenen ETİ Holding 2000 yılında 30 trilyon liralık harcamayla, 83.8 trilyon lirası iç satış, 147.1 trilyon lirası dış satış olmak üzere toplam 231 trilyon liralık hasılat elde etmiştir. Yılda 700 bin ton ham, 350 bin ton rafine bor ürünleri satışı gerçekleştiren ETİ Holding'in küçük bir teknoloji yenileme operasyonuyla mevcut üretimini ve satışını kat be kat artırabileceği söylenmektedir. Bor madenlerinin özelleştirilmesiyle, bu büyük ulusal servet yabancı sermayenin eline geçecektir. Dünyadaki diğer örneklerde olduğu gibi yabancı sermaye bu stratejik maddeyi işlemek için kaynağında tesis kurmak yerine kendi ülkesine götürerek işleyecek ve Türkiye kendi elleriyle kendi servetini gelişmiş sanayii ülkelerine teslim etmiş olacaktır. 

PETROL VE DOGALGAZA SAHIP OLAN üLKELER İüİN PETROL VE DOGALGAZ NE üLüüDE STRATEJIK BIR üNEME SAHIP ISE, DETERJAN SANAYIINDEN UZAY TEKNOLOJISINE KADAR YüZLERCE üESIT KULLANIM ALANI BULUNAN BOR MADENI DE üLKEMIZ IüIN O üLüüDE üNEMLI VE BIR DAHA YERINE KONULAMAYACAK, ALTERNATIFSIZ VE STRATEJIK BIR MADENDIR. ULUSLAR ARASI PIYASADA BOR FIYATINI ETI HOLDING VE ABD ğUS BORAXğ FIRMASI BELIRLEMEKTEDIR. 1978 YILINDA ECEVIT HüKüMETI TARAFINDAN KAMULASTIRILARAK TEK ELDE TOPLANIP üZELLESTIRILMEDEN üNCEKI ETIBANKA DEVREDILMESIYLE ULUSLARARASI PIYASADA BORğUN FIYATI O ZAMAN Kİ FIYATLARI İLE 30 USD DEN 200 USD DOLARA üIKMISTI. 

(ETIBANK = MADENCILIK+METALURJI+BANKACILIK) üZELLESTIRME DEN SONRA: (ETIBANK = BANKACILIK) (ETI HOLDING A.S.=ETI KROM A.S., ETI BOR A.S., ETI BAKIR A.S., ETI ALüMINYUM A.S., ETI PAZARLAMA A.S., ETI GüMüS A.S., ETI ELEKTROMETALURJI A.S., = MADENCILIK+METALURJI) 

BIR NOKTA DAHA; KASIM KRIZINDE IMF'DEN TAKSITLI OLARAK VERILECEGI SüYLENEN 10 MILYAR USD ALMA AREFESINDE KIM BILIR BELKI DE ULUSLARARASI PIYASADAKI RAKIBIMIZ US BORAX FIRMASININ IMF'E TELKINLERIYLE ETI HOLDING VE BAGLI ORTAKLIKLARI üZELLESTIRME KAPSAMINA ALINDI. üLKEMIZ BILINEN BOR MADENI REZERVLERI, DUNYA BOR REZERVININ % 70'INE TEKABüL EDEN YAKLASIK 2.5 MILYAR TON CIVARINDADIR. BIR TON HAM BOR CEVHERININ FIYATI YAKLASIK 300 USD OLARAK VARSAYILDIGINDA YAKLASIK 700-750 MILYAR USD 'LIK BIR KAYNAK SüZ KONUSUDUR. 700-750 MILYAR USD 'LIK BU DEGERE üLKEMIZ BOR TUZLARI IüINDE BULUNAN TORYUM VE LITYUM RADYOAKTIF MADENLERI DAHIL DEGILDIR BU DA TüRKIYE CUMHURIYETININ MEVCUT TOPLAM DIS BORCUNUN (106 MILYAR USD) YAKLASIK 7 KATI BIR DEGERE TEKABüL EDER. PETROL VE DOGALGAZA SAHIP OLAN üLKELER IüIN PETROL VE DOGALGAZ NE üLüüDE STRATEJIK BIR üNEME SAHIP ISE, DETERJAN SANAYIINDEN UZAY TEKNOLOJISINE KADAR YüZLERCE üESIT KULLANIM ALANI BULUNAN BOR MADENI DE üLKEMIZ IüIN O üLüüDE üNEMLI VE BIR DAHA YERINE KONULAMAYACAK, ALTERNATIFSIZ VE STRATEJIK BIR MADENDIR. HIü BIR MADENIN BOR TUZLARI KADAR SANAYIDE KULLANIM ALANI OLMAMISTI TEKNOLOJIK GELISMEYE BAGLI OLARAK KULLANIM ALANI YAYGINLASTIGINDAN GELECEKTE DE OLMAYACAK HAREKETLI MEKANIK AKSAMDAN- CAMA, FIBER OPTIG'E YALITIMDAN YAKITA KADAR SU AN BILINEN 250 KADAR KULLANIM ALANI MEVCUT. 

ABD UZAY MEKIGI CHALLENGERğIN INFILAKINDAN GERIYE KALAN TEK SAGLAM PARüA TüRK BORLARINDAN YAPILAN KABIN KESIMIYDI. MüMTAZ SOYSALğIN KALEME ALDIGI BIR YAZISINDA SAYIN ABD YETKILILERININ BOR SAHALARIMIZA OLAN KANUNA AYKIRI TALEBLERINE OLUMLU CEVAP VERMEYEN ZAMANIN ETI HOLDING GENEL MüDüR MUAMMER üCALğIN GüREVDEN ALINMASINI BUNA BAGLAMISTI. VE EKONOMIK IHANETTEN GIBI BIR TABIR KULLANMISTI. ULKEMIZDE ISMARLAMA OLARAK üIKTIGI KANAATI YAYGIN KASIM KRIZININ AREFESINDE BOR MADENLERININ RUHSAT VE SAHA ISLETME HAKLARI 01.10.1978 TARIH VE 2172 SAYI VE 10.06.1983 TARIH VE 2840 SAYILI KANUNLAR GEREGINCE ETI HOLDING A.S. GENEL MüDüRLüGüNE AITTIR. BOR SAHALARI VE BOR TüREVLERI ISLETMELERININ üZELLESTIRILMESI YASAL OLARAK MüMKüN DEGILDIR. MEVCUT YASAL ENGELLER ORTADAYKEN BOR ISLETMELERININ üZELLESTIRILMESININ ANIDEN GüNDEME GETIRILMESI, BAZI üZELLESTIRME IDARESI VE HAZINE BüROKRATLARI TARAFINDAN ILGILI BAKANIN VE ETI HOLDING YüNETIMININ HABERI OLMADAN IMF'E VERILEN 3.EK NIYET MEKTUBUNA KONULMASI DüSüNDüRüCüDüR. ETI HOLDINGIN ANIDEN üZELLESTIRME KAPSAMINA ALINMASININ SEBEBI BüNYESINDE BULUNAN BOR ISLETMELERININ KAR MARJLARININ üOK YüKSEK OLMASINDAN KAYNAKLANMAKTADIR. 

YURTIüI VE YURT DISINDAN BIR üOK üEVRENIN BU ISLETMELERI ELE GEüIRMEK ISTEDIKLERI üTEDEN BERI BILINMEKTEDIR. YASAL ENGELLERDEN DOLAYI ELE GEüIREMEDIKLERI BU STRATEJIK KURULUSLARI üZELLESTIRME üALISMALARININ HIZLANDIRILDIGI DüNEMDE OLDU BITTIYE GETIREREK ELE GEüIRMELERINDEN ENDISE DUYULMAKTADIR. TüRKIYE ABD DüNYA REZERVININ % 70 % 13 DüNYA YILLIK üRETIMININ % 31 % 38 DüNYA PARASAL BOR SATIS GELIRININ %21 % 65 YUKARIDAKI TABLODAN GüRüLECEGI üZERE BIZ BORğU DAHA ZIYADE HAM OLARAK SATIYORUZ. 

DIşARISI BIZDEN ALIP KATMA DEGERI KENDI üLKESINDE OLUSTURARAK üRüNüNE GüRE % 200-500 KARLA SATIYOR MEVCUT DURUM ITIBARI ILE ETI HOLDING YILLIK BOR SATIS YAKLASIK GELIRI : 260 MILYON USD/YIL DIR. NASILKI ORTADOGU PETROLü KUZEY DENIZ PETROLüNDEN DAHA KALITELI VE ARANIR ISE TüRK BORLARI DA PIYASADA AYNI KALITEDE ARANMAKTADIR. BU YüZYILIN BASLARINDA PETROL NASILKI ORTADOGUDA SINIRLARIN üIZILMESINDE TEMEL ROL OYNADI ISE (MUSUL-KERKüKüN SINIRLARIMIZ DISINDA KALMASI) ; GüNüMüZ VE GELECEGIN MADENI VE ENERJI KAYNAGI OLARAK NITELENEN BOR TUZLARINDA DüNYA REZERVININ %70 LIK BIR KISMINA SAHIP OLAN TüRKIYE üZERINE BENZERI OYUNLARIN DEVAM ETMESI DOGAL BIR SüREüTIR. üZELLESTIRMENIN SEVKLI SAVUNUCULARINDAN ASO BASKANI SAYIN SINAN AYGüN YAPTIGI BIR BASIN AüIKLAMASI ILE ILK DEFA BIR üZELLESTIRMENIN KARSISINDA OLDUGUNU BELIRTIP MEVCUT KANUNLARA GüRE IMKANSIZ OLAN BOR TUZLARININ üZELLESTIRME KAPSAMI DISINDA BIRAKILMASINI ISTEMISTIR.

KASIM KRIZIYLE APAR TOPAR MEVCUT KANUNLARA AYKIRI OLARAK IMF'E VERILEN üZELLESTIRILECEK KURUMLAR LISTESINE KONAN ETI HOLDING şUBAT KRIZIYLE DAHA üNCE KULLANILMASINA IZIN VERILMEYEN İNCİRLİK üSSüNüN KULLANILMASI VELHASILI KELAM PETROL NASILKI ORTADOGUYA BIR LUTüF ISE BOR TUZLARI DA ANADOLUYA LüTUFTUR. KIYMETINI BILENE.

----------

